# Look who had a big bath!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing1:...:laughing1:...:laughing1:....the facial expression is too much...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing:

That picture is worth MORE than a thousand words!!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWH my THAT PICTUE is PRICELESS, Noah's expression is so darn cute and he looks like an Easter Chick with little red cheeks and hat on. That should be a card, poster , my bird , LOL.

I LOVE NOAH:love2::love2::love2::clap::laughing:


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

All I can say is: :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so glad I caught it on camera he was just puffing up to shake himself  Noah is my Cutsie Tootsie


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that is a really bad hair day. Looks to be saying 'Hey you want to make something of it'.


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Priceless! Noah is ready for a pool party next


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha he'd love a pool party - he gets so excited about water it's so funny


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, just when I thought Noah couldn't get any cuter he outdone himself!
I love, love, love his "exploding feathers" pic. Noah really looks like a super cute chocobo!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's too cute and funny!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Noah! You never cease to amaze us with your cuteness and this one has raised your cuteness factor by 100 - a little fuzzball on legs!


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Awwwwwww what a cutie


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Omg, I'm gonna die of a cuteness overdose!:laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is just the most adorable little bird ever! He cannot possibly be any cuter 
It looks like he got struck by lightning almost, and that facial expredsion is just priceless


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I love that picture. He is a perfect model for the next plush animal toy. I can see the store shelves stocked full of them. He could be famous.:jumping1


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Cody said:


> I love that picture. He is a perfect model for the next plush animal toy. I can see the store shelves stocked full of them. He could be famous.


Hahaha yes I keep telling him he'll be famous one day


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Noah is just the most adorable little bird ever! He cannot possibly be any cuter
> It looks like he got struck by lightning almost, and that facial expredsion is just priceless


Lol it does doesn't it!! He's like the mad professor!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH don't worry about me I just came back for another look at Noah, I absolutely love this picture he is so amazing I will have to come over and meet him in person one day. That's a promise, of course you may frisk me before I leave to make sure he isn't accidently tucked into my pocket :bowrofl::racer::laughing::jumping::decision::driving:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> OH don't worry about me I just came back for another look at Noah, I absolutely love this picture he is so amazing I will have to come over and meet him in person one day. That's a promise, of course you may frisk me before I leave to make sure he isn't accidently tucked into my pocket :bowrofl::racer::laughing::jumping::decision::driving:


Haha its a great shot alright - and he's not even a poser as he won't sit still for 2 seconds! Oh you definitely have to come and meet him and no worries about trying to take him either he's such a cheeky little brat most of the time it's exhausting - you'll need a holiday after your visit!! ;P


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> OH don't worry about me I just came back for another look at Noah, I absolutely love this picture he is so amazing I will have to come over and meet him in person one day. That's a promise, of course you may frisk me before I leave to make sure he isn't accidently tucked into my pocket :bowrofl::racer::laughing::jumping::decision::driving:


I also have come back several times to look at this picture.  I just love it!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Birding said:


> I also have come back several times to look at this picture.  I just love it!


Hahaha Noah is delighted with his followers


----------

